# What tape to use on fan fold insulation?



## StevenC (May 10, 2010)

I'm putting the fan fold insulation behind my siding but Im not sure which type of tape to use for sealing the seams? Thanks


----------



## inspectorD (May 10, 2010)

I use tyvek tape or another exterior siding brand. They sell them at the lumberyard, not the box store and are expensive...but hold really well in fluctuating temps.


----------



## StevenC (May 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks.  Although, lowes has their knock-off version for a little cheaper?


----------



## inspectorD (May 10, 2010)

Sure you can...and,You get what you pay for.


----------



## frozenstar (May 12, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I use tyvek tape or another exterior siding brand. They sell them at the lumberyard, not the box store and are expensive...but hold really well in fluctuating temps.



Very nice. And tyvek tape is not that expensive.


----------



## Diyassistant (May 14, 2010)

See signature.

Haha jk.

Tyvek tape for sure. Spend the extra bucks. You will save it on a leak


----------

